# TAW Symposium



## Mike Hill (Sep 3, 2021)

Ok, we've heard about SWAT, but now we come to TAWS - the Tennessee Association of Woodturners Symposium. As of now it it still on for 1/28-1/29 2022 in Franklin, TN - a small burg just south of Nashville. I have not been to one in a few years and am looking forward to it and saving up my pennies. A plus - it will be held in a building I built 20 years ago - and amazingly still standing! Then of course later in the year in June will be the AAW in Chattanooga - just a hop, skip and a jump from me.

BTW, if this is in the wrong place, please feel free to move.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 3, 2021)

OMW! Just noticed - SWAT and TAWS - A classic semordnilap sometimes called a backronym.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2021)

I'd love to go but I don't think 2 trips to Tennessee in one year would be in the budget.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 3, 2021)

How's the weather about that time of year? Chuck


----------



## guylaizure (Sep 3, 2021)

Wouldn't surprise me if AAW cancels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2021)

guylaizure said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if AAW cancels.


Shut up Guy!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 3, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> How's the weather about that time of year? Chuck


It's one of our wetter months and our coldest but our worst winter weather is usually in February, March, and early April.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 3, 2021)

Dang, I’ve been to TAWS about 5 yrs ago, good time. Well except for the serpentine belt breaking on my truck just as I was pulling into the hotel where everyone stayed. Hotel was able to locate a mechanic who came out and took care of it very reasonably. 
I’m only an hour or so away from Chattanooga now since we moved to N Ga mtns…would be cool to go to a national symposium…never been to one, just a handful of state ones.


----------

